# (Animated) GIFs



## rjalex (Sep 22, 2010)

This is something I never needed before  but I have shot an 8fps sequence of my daughter doing a funny jump and wanted to send her a small animated GIF out of it.

I do not see any way to export to GIF. Am I overlooking anything ? 
Out of LR3 any possibly free alternative starting from say JPG ?

thanks
Bob


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 22, 2010)

You could use ImageMagick to assemble the files into an animated GIF. If you wanted to do that directly from Lightroom, you'd also need Jeffrey Friedl's Run Any Command export plugin. Or you could use LR3 to export as a slideshow movie with very short slide duration.


----------



## rjalex (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Mark,
will look into ImageMagick and see what it can do for me.


----------

